# my 15 yr old iguana



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

He has been gone for about 4 months now and i found some pics.Hope you like.
The second pic is with my old man.Thats how he slept on people.
crappy pics-there are costers that i scaned


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

hes pretty cool iguanas seem boring though.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

o, mustve been a nice family pet


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

RIP guany RIP


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

he was great-only bit me once because the dog had him fired up but besides that he was very trustworthy



moeplz said:


> RIP guany RIP


thank you


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice Iguana how did he die?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Very Nice Iguana how did he die?


He went from eating a huge plate full of greens to like seizuring and twitching in less that a week.I had him put down at the vet because he was suffering bad.I even barrried him outback and made a cross out of cage.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

At least he lived a long life. What is the normal life expectancy with iguanas? Sorry for your loss to bro.


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

I never new they lived that long. thats pretty amazing. thats how old i am. Thats godda be the biggest iguana ive ever seen too


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Oscar5001 said:


> I never new they lived that long. thats pretty amazing. thats how old i am. Thats godda be the biggest iguana ive ever seen too


Thanks he was 11 lb. at the vet the day he went down


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

lewdog said:


> I never new they lived that long. thats pretty amazing. thats how old i am. Thats godda be the biggest iguana ive ever seen too


Thanks he was 11 lb. at the vet the day he went down
[/quote]

wow he is awesome i dont have lizards just big snakes but wow thats really koool and sorry for your loss...adam


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RIP that looked like an awesome pet.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> RIP that looked like an awesome pet.


he was def. a low maintance and would let anyone pet him.There was a rule if someone came to my house and was scared of him then they had to pet him.Only because i knew he wouldn't bit.The iguana had the run of the house,i never shut his cage and one day i came home from work and there was blood on my toilet and tub.So i was looking for a injuried iguana-well if found the him and he was fine but my dog got bit on the lip.Like a brush burn.The damn dogs face swelled up and he got hives over 80% of his body.$70 bucks at the vet.Some where i have a pic of the dog and the iguana with there heads both in one food dish.He loved dog food.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lewdog said:


> RIP that looked like an awesome pet.


he was def. a low maintance and would let anyone pet him.There was a rule if someone came to my house and was scared of him then they had to pet him.Only because i knew he wouldn't bit.The iguana had the run of the house,i never shut his cage and one day i came home from work and there was blood on my toilet and tub.So i was looking for a injuried iguana-well if found the him and he was fine but my dog got bit on the lip.Like a brush burn.The damn dogs face swelled up and he got hives over 80% of his body.$70 bucks at the vet.Some where i have a pic of the dog and the iguana with there heads both in one food dish.He loved dog food.
[/quote]

itz not good to leave ur iguana free in ur house, if u do, then it shouldve been iguana proof and the dog shouldve been in a different room.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man those things r sweet


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry about your loss man....









He looked great


----------

